# Ph problems please help!!



## Greenthumb808 (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm a beginner at growing weed and I was wondering if anyone Could help answer this question if I have to ph the water before adding nutes but my nutes affect the ph. Then do I have to add more ph down after adding the nutes? And what's the point of adding ph down before adding any nutes? am i supposed to add more ph u up or down? I have been struggling with this problem for about a month now. can anyone help answer my question? I have a brain injury so please excuse my grammar and spelling mistakes.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 8, 2014)

I just Ph my stuff after all the nutes are in. Then, if I need PH up or down, I add it last.


----------



## Locked (Aug 8, 2014)

Greenthumb808 said:


> I'm a beginner at growing weed and I was wondering if anyone Could help answer this question if I have to ph the water before adding nutes but my nutes affect the ph. Then do I have to add more ph down after adding the nutes? And what's the point of adding ph down before adding any nutes? am i supposed to add more ph u up or down? I have been struggling with this problem for about a month now. can anyone help answer my question? I have a brain injury so please excuse my grammar and spelling mistakes.



You should have asked sooner and saved yourself a month's frustration. 

I don't worry about the PH of my water until I start feeding. Then everything that goes into my soil is PH'd to 6.5. 
When I make Nutrients I do not PH my water before adding the Nutrients. My tap water is usually around 7.8-8.0 out the tap. The nutrients most times bring the PH down to 5.8-5.9. I then add PH up till I get a reading of 6.5.  

 You don't want to ph the water then add nutrients and then ph again. 

So: Tap Water+Nutrients. Then PH that to 6.5 for soil. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Greenthumb808 (Aug 9, 2014)

Ohhhh ok thanks I guess I was getting false information from my local hydro store.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 9, 2014)

That is one of the reasons that I tell people to be careful about the info they get from hydro stores--a lot of these people are just salespeople and not actually growers.  It is silly to pH your water, then add nutes and then pH again and it simply makes things harder.


----------



## Greenthumb808 (Aug 16, 2014)

Damn that's really messed up what people will do and say just to make a buck. Thanks for the info guys it really helped alot! :clap::48:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 17, 2014)

For the first time of using a source of water, it is good to check the pH of that water and the TDS in order to get a reference to begin, and to make sure there isn't anything that could adversely affect your grow. If possible it is best to get a water test done by the local Agriculture extension to see what elements are in your water, such as heavy metals or high levels of calcium or sulfur. These things can give you a fit if you don't know they are there.

But once you know where your water is, you don't have to pH it every time. Just mix your nutes then allow at least 30min before checking pH so that any buffers (that may be in your nutrients) can set up.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 17, 2014)

I often wondered if I should let the mix "balance" before taking pH measurements.

Does it really change over 30 - 40 minutes?

Hmmmm, experiment on the make. LOL


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 17, 2014)

That really depends on the type of nutrients you are using and whether or not you aerate the solution. Many brands of nutes will put buffer chemicals in the mix so that when you mix up your solution, the buffers will bring the pH to a given point. Some nutes like Jungle Juice 3part doesn't have the buffers in it. 

But with most of them, especially if you aerate, will need to be given time for the buffers and aeration to do the pH changes that it will do before you adjust.


----------

